# 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)



## huntertech (10. Mai 2013)

*15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Moin moin 
Bei mir steht nächstes Jahr das Studium an und da momentan die ersten Vorbereitungen laufen, auch bei der finanziellen Planung, wollte ich mich schonmal erkundigen, was wir da finanziell einplanen müssten. Für eine Modellempfehlung ist es wohl noch zu früh 

Es soll wie gesagt ein 15"er sein für ein 5-jähriges Maschinenbau-Studium (Schwerpunkt auf Konstruktion/CAD), vorrangig für Office-Einsätze. Da aber wie gesagt so viel CAD wie möglich eingeplant wird, dachte ich, dass er ja dafür gleich mitverwendet werden könnte. Für komplexe 3D-Berechnungen reicht natürlich ein normaler Office-Rechner nicht, weshalb das wahrscheinlich zuhause oder an den Uni-Rechnern erledigt wird. Für simple 2D-/3D-Modelle (die ich gerade im Studiumsbeginn erwarte) sollte es aber dann doch reichen.

1) Bisherige Recherchen sprachen davon, dass man für komplexe Berechnungen in eine anständige Business-Grafikeinheit von NVidia investieren müsste. Wie sieht es da bei meinem Anwendungsprofil aus, ne einfache "normale" Karte? Dann auf NVidia achten (wegen der Open GL-Leistung) oder ist das in dem Bereich Wurst? Oder täte es gar eine interne Intel-Einheit (mache mir da Treibersorgen)? 
Welches Programm wir nutzen werden, weiß ich natürlich noch nicht...

1.5) Was muss ich bei der Hardware sonst noch beachten? CPU, Ram?

2) Was mir besonders wichtig ist: Helles non-glare-Display für den Außeneinsatz, anständige Verarbeitung (da viel umhergetragen) und vor allem auch eine vernünftige Tastatur. Da hilft wohl nur vor Ort ausprobieren, oder? (BTW: Lässt sich bei nem Notebook die Displayhelligkeit einstellen? Wenn ja, wie?)

3) Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit CAD (ggf. im Studium) hat: Der aktuelle Rechner (Signatur) soll auch mit. Kann der bei aufwendigen Rechnungen schon eher was reißen oder wird meine HD 5770 da ebenso versagen?

4) Wie äußert sich denn zu wenig Leistung bei CAD? Dauern dann beispielsweise Strömungsberechnungen nur länger oder hapert es dann schon bei der Modellerstellung?



Ich danke allen Menschen mit viel Geduld für meine Sorgen


----------



## Research (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*



huntertech schrieb:


> []
> 1) Bisherige Recherchen sprachen davon, dass man für komplexe Berechnungen in eine anständige Business-Grafikeinheit von NVidia investieren müsste. Wie sieht es da bei meinem Anwendungsprofil aus, ne einfache "normale" Karte? Dann auf NVidia achten (wegen der Open GL-Leistung) oder ist das in dem Bereich Wurst? Oder täte es gar eine interne Intel-Einheit (mache mir da Treibersorgen)?
> Welches Programm wir nutzen werden, weiß ich natürlich noch nicht...


Die iGP reicht dafür nicht. Die Leistung ist unterirdisch. Besonders im Mobilen Sektor.
OpenGL, da nimmt man AMD. Die sind bei weitem schneller. Nv will nur Cuda. Und das auch nur bei den sehr teuren ProfiKarten. Die Consumer Karten sind diesbezüglich kastriert. AMD macht das nicht.



> 1.5) Was muss ich bei der Hardware sonst noch beachten? CPU, Ram?


Kühlung.
Hast du gar keine Erfahrungswerte?



> 2) Was mir besonders wichtig ist: Helles non-glare-Display für den Außeneinsatz, anständige Verarbeitung (da viel umhergetragen) und vor allem auch eine vernünftige Tastatur. Da hilft wohl nur vor Ort ausprobieren, oder? (BTW: Lässt sich bei nem Notebook die Displayhelligkeit einstellen? Wenn ja, wie?)


Ähm, das kann jedes Notebook.
Gibt dafür Multifunktionstasten.




> 3) Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit CAD (ggf. im Studium) hat: Der aktuelle Rechner (Signatur) soll auch mit. Kann der bei aufwendigen Rechnungen schon eher was reißen oder wird meine HD 5770 da ebenso versagen?


Probiers aus. CPU technisch müsste er die meisten Mobilen schlagen.



> 4) Wie äußert sich denn zu wenig Leistung bei CAD? Dauern dann beispielsweise Strömungsberechnungen nur länger oder hapert es dann schon bei der Modellerstellung?


Dauert dann wohl ewig.

 Ah, und Budget?
Gewicht?

5 Jahre sind eine sehr lange Zeit. Da kann man ruhig mehr investieren:


----------



## huntertech (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*



Research schrieb:


> Die iGP reicht dafür nicht. Die Leistung ist unterirdisch. Besonders im Mobilen Sektor.
> OpenGL, da nimmt man AMD. Die sind bei weitem schneller. Nv will nur Cuda. Und das auch nur bei den sehr teuren ProfiKarten. Die Consumer Karten sind diesbezüglich kastriert. AMD macht das nicht.



Okay, also bin ich mal nicht zu traurig über meine HD 5770 im Hauptrechner  Den Tipp merk ich mir dann für den Laptop, man munkelt, Open GL wäre wichtig für CAD 



Research schrieb:


> Kühlung.
> Hast du gar keine Erfahrungswerte?



Im Desktop-Bereich schon, ne ganze Menge  Im mobilen da weniger, bei CAD so garnichts. Aber die Frage bezog sich auch eher darauf, welche Komponenten leistungstechnisch für CAD wichtig sind 



Research schrieb:


> Ähm, das kann jedes Notebook.
> Gibt dafür Multifunktionstasten.



Mein aktuelles Notebook ist etwa 10 Jahre alt. Ich bin froh, wenn es hochfährt! 



Research schrieb:


> Probiers aus. CPU technisch müsste er die meisten Mobilen schlagen.



Ich dachte bisher, die GPU würde bei CAD viel wichtiger sein...



Research schrieb:


> Dauert dann wohl ewig.



Na solange man trotzdem konstruieren kann, kann man die Uni-PCs ja rechnen lassen 



Research schrieb:


> Ah, und Budget?



Danach frage ich ja


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*



huntertech schrieb:


> Okay, also bin ich mal nicht zu traurig über meine HD 5770 im Hauptrechner  Den Tipp merk ich mir dann für den Laptop, man munkelt, Open GL wäre wichtig für CAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin noch in MB-HTL und kann dir folgendes sagen:
Ganz wichtig ist CPU Power, wenn das CAD Programm keine GPU zum Rendern unterstützt, bei CATIA oder PROEngineer werden aber GPUs unterstützt. 
Bei der Konstruktion habe ich mit meiner 7970m im Laptop absolut keine Probleme,
 beim durchrendern einzelner Stellen oder Bilder kann es aufgrund der fehlenden Power der CPU jedoch auch ein paar Minuten dauern
Das lässt sich jedoch im mobile-Segment kaum vermeiden.
Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast, werde ich sie natürlich beantworten 

CREO(alias ProE): PTC Creo - Deutsch - Creo und AMD sorgen mit überlegener Grafik für mehr Flexibilität


----------



## Research (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Denke du kannst das hier mal probieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Günstiger geht es aber auch. Dann aber ohne starke GraKa.


----------



## Elkhife (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Ich studiere Gebäudetechnik, da haben wir nur mit 2D CAD Zeichnungen zu tun und da reichen Notebooks um die 500€ locker aus. Kommilitonen von mir arbeiten da sogar mit der Intel HD 3000/4000 ohne größere Probleme. Wie sich das bei 3D Zeichnungen verhält kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Empfehlen würde ich dir ein Thinkpad (Edge) mit matten Display und langer Akkulaufzeit, du wirst dich freuen wenn du im Sommer auch mal draußen arbeiten kannst 
Die Hochschulrechner bei uns sind alle schon ein paar Jahre älter (Core 2 Duo mit Quadro Graka aus der selben Zeit), da arbeiten aktuelle Mittelklasse Notebooks mindestens genau so schnell.


----------



## Research (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Die Frage, nutzen die nur die CPU? Würde auf ja tippen. Dann kommen wir, wie schon gesagt deutlich günstiger weg.


----------



## huntertech (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*



huntertech schrieb:


> Für komplexe 3D-Berechnungen reicht natürlich ein normaler Office-Rechner nicht, weshalb das wahrscheinlich zuhause oder an den Uni-Rechnern erledigt wird. Für simple 2D-/3D-Modelle (die ich gerade im Studiumsbeginn erwarte) sollte es aber dann doch reichen.


 
Also ich dachte ja eher an einen simpleren Laptop, als an eine Hochleistungskiste o.O
Ist für ~500€ nicht simples CAD möglich? Es soll ja erstmal nur für's Studium sein...

@IJOJOI: Hast du irgendwelche Erfahrungen von Office-Laptops (~500€) im CAD-Einsatz?


----------



## Research (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS | Schenker Technologies - XIRIOS B512 BUSINESS Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Nimm den QM Prozessor.


----------



## ColorMe (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Komisch wie ich Diplom.-Ing. geworden bin ohne ein Notebook zu besitzen. o.O
Als Student planst du sowieso keine riesigen Anlagen und super komplexe 3D-Modelle. Unterhalte dich vielleicht einfach mal mit höheren Semestern. Über die Größe würde ich auch nochmal nachdenken. Da würde ich wohl eher (wenn möglich) ein kleineren kaufen um mobiler zu sein. Zum konstruieren kann man sowieso nie genug Platz haben und da kommt wohl nur ein externer Monitor in Frage. Ob du nun einen Dual oder Qua benötigst, hängt ganz stark von der Anwendung ab (FEM, Optimierung usw.).
Schau einfach nach gescheiter Akkulaufzeit, da Steckdosen auch gern mal Mangelware sind. Sowas wie ein HP ProBook 6560B dürfte locker ausreichend sein. Bei mir hat sogar die Kombination aus Desktop (und nein ich wohnte nicht in Uninähe) und der guten alten Zettel & Stift Combo gereicht. Aber hey, was ist schon ein Student der nicht den ganzen Tag auf Facebook und Co erreichbar ist (klingt jetzt schnippisch aber so ist es nunmal).


----------



## huntertech (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Gemäß dem Fall, dass wir doch Programme mit Open GL-Unterstützung nutzen sollten tun täten, würde ja die CPU dann trotzdem die Arbeit allein verrichten, wenn nur die Intel HD fürs Bild zuständig ist, richtig? Womit ich dann eigentlich auch dafür wäre, dass ich mir das Geld für eine starke Karte auf das Risiko, sie garnicht zu brauchen sparen würde.

Wie sieht's denn mit Multithreading aus (IJOJOI?)? Hab ich wirklich was von den 8 Threads? Bzw. wie viele CAD-Programme sind dahingehend wirklich optimiert? Und wie viel Leistung brauche ich für's Studium überhaupt?

@ColorMe: Also nach deiner Empfehlung schlicht einen 13"er für's Office, Konstruieren zuhause und gut?


----------



## ColorMe (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Ich kenne deinen zukünftigen Studienablaufplan nicht. Aus diesem Grund meinte ich auch, du sollst dich mal mit höheren Semestern in Verbindung setzen. Die können dir ganz genau sagen was du brauchst (und auch wie Prüfungen aussehen ). Meiner Erfahrung nach reicht ein gutes Office-Notebook. Das nutzt du dann eben zum Schreiben und Ausarbeitungen (Referate, Protokolle usw.). Für den ganzen Rest gibt es entweder passende Hardware an der Uni oder man setzt sich zuhause an den Rechner. Da ich kein Notebook im Studium besaß, hatte ich auch nie die Probleme mit Steckdosensuche oder das im Laufe einer etwas trägeren Vorlesung plötzlich Social-Media interessanter ist als das was der Dozent versucht zu vermitteln. Aber sowas muss man eben für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe mir für Präsentationen usw. eben solche Dinge ausgeliehen.
Aber selbst um fertige Konstruktionen zu präsentieren reicht ein Officenotebook. Da gibt es ja unter anderem von Adobe so tolle Erfindungen wie 3D-Pdf.
Großartig viel Renderarbeit hast du auch nicht. Immerhin konstruierst du keine ganzen Autos oder Fabriken, sondern Einzelteile und simple Maschinen (war zumindest bei mir so und würde mich wundern wenn es an anderen Unis anders wäre).

_Mal eine kleine Anekdote aus meinem Studium:
Falls wir doch mal irgenwelche Referate etc. in der Gruppe ausarbeiten mussten, hat einfach einer von uns sein Notebook mitgebracht. Hier wurde oftmals gestritten wer überhaupt sein Notebook mitbringen sollte, da es doch "so schwer" und "unhandlich" ist. Gut, dass war auch meistens aus der weiblichen Fraktion. _

Aus diesem Grund würde ich eher auf hohe Mobilität schauen. Bei mir ging gerade im Grundstudium auch gern mal ein Tag 14h. Da hätte ich persönlich auch keine Lust alles herumzutragen. So ein paar Bücher (die fallen ja mit dem Notebook nicht weg) wiegen ja auch schon einiges. Dazu noch Ordner und Scripte. Diese kann man mit sicherheit einfach digital ersetzen, nur einfach ist das nicht (oftmals ist man handschriftlich bei Ergänzungen schneller und flexibler).
Zu den Threads usw. kann dir jeder nur schwer etwas sagen. Dazu müsste man die Versionsnummer und Programme kennen, welche bei dir im Studium eingesetzt werden. Falls du die kennst, kannst du ja auf der Herstellerseite nachsehen. Aktuelle Versionen unterstützen schon einiges an Hardware. Nur ist eben immer die Frage ob man diese auch an der Uni verwendet bzw. bekommt.
Gut gefahren sind bei uns Leute mit kleineren Geräten wie Macbooks, Thinkpads usw. Natürlich gab es auch Leute mit 15-17Zoll Multimedia-Geräten oder Workstations. Das waren dann aber auch oftmals die, welche nach betreten des Raums sofort nach Steckdosen schrieen.
PS: Weil das hier von mir alles ein wenig so klingt wie Abschluss 1980 . Hab mein Diplom 2012 erhalten.


----------



## IJOJOI (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*



huntertech schrieb:


> Also ich dachte ja eher an einen simpleren Laptop, als an eine Hochleistungskiste o.O
> Ist für ~500€ nicht simples CAD möglich? Es soll ja erstmal nur für's Studium sein...
> 
> @IJOJOI: Hast du irgendwelche Erfahrungen von Office-Laptops (~500€) im CAD-Einsatz?


 
Ist mit einer halbwegs Potenten CPU kein Problem, kleine Konstruktionen und Berechnungen stemmen auch schwächere Laptops, nur du musst dich dann darauf einstellen, 
dass es bei komplizierteren Konstruktionen ala Getriebe, ganze automatisierte Anlagen etc zu ordentlichen Wartezeiten kommen kann.
Für den Beginn reicht es mit Sicherheit. 
 Vorschläge: 
HP Pavilion g6-2222sg (C8Z22EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
HP Pavilion g6-2239eg (C6M41EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## huntertech (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Okay, also als Essenz aus dem hier gesagten und dem, was ich selbst noch herausgefunden habe, zieh ich folgendes: Halbwegs potente CPU für Konstruktionen garnicht schlecht, im Falle neuerer Software würde diese sogar anständig genutzt werden können. Grafikeinheit ist sinnvoll für "Rechenaufgaben" im Sinne von Simulationen. 

Dann habe ich noch ergoogelt, dass die Intel-Treiber von manchen CAD-Prorammen Immernoch nicht gemocht werden, was also so oder so zumindest was von der Konkurrenz empfehlenswert macht.

Da ich wie gesagt eher an 500-600€ gedacht habe und meinen Hauptrechner für Simulationen nutzen würde (von dann es zumindest die sehr komplexen ja nicht allzu oft geben sollte), würde ich also was aus der Einsteigerklasse von AMD oder NVidia nehmen, was dann für einfache Simulationen und überhaupt Kompatibilität reicht.
EDIT: Wie es aussieht beherrschen die aktuellen Ivy Bridge-CPUs Open GL 4. Würde sie also doch taugen für das fehlerfreie Funktionieren von CAD-Konstruktionen? Simulationen wie gesagt ohnehin auf dem Hauptrechner.

Also sollte ich mit 500 oder maximal 600€ ja auskommen. 

1) Wie kann ich die verlinkten HP-Notebooks einordnen? Bezüglich CPU-/GPU-Leistung? 

2) Wie sieht es aus mit den CPUs? AMD oder Intel? Und in welchem Bereich sollte ich mich für mein Anwendungsprofil bewegen? Falls Ivy OpenGL 4 wirklich anständig unterstützt, dann Intel?

3) Wie kommt es, dass 13"er mit einem Core i3-3xxx mit nur einem Notebook (HP Probook 4340s) für 450€ vertreten sind und dann bei über 550€ weitergehen, während man für unter 500€ schon 15"er mit einem Core i5-3xxx bekommt? Ist die Verbreitung der 15"er daran schuld? Schon irgendwie schwachsinnig, mehr für weniger Display & Leistung auszugeben, nur weil man es leicht und ausdauernd will? ...


----------



## huntertech (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Das große Problem mit der Editier-Funktion ist, dass keine neue Meldung an Abonnenten des Themas rausgeht...

Hab die Fragen mal etwas abgeändert


----------



## Sativ (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Ich studiere Fahrzeugtechnik und bin auch im Motorsportteam. Wir arbeiten beim Motorsport ausschließlich mit Catia. In manchen seltenen Fällten nutzen wir auch anSYS und StarCCM. Für die beiden letzte Programme brauchst du etwas mehr CPU Leistung. Jedoch nehmen die sich da alle nicht viel, da im mobilen Sektor eigentlich alles unterpowert ist. Wir haben für StarCCM auch einen extra Rechner, da die Lizenzen pro CPU-Kern gelten, also spielt das keine Rolle auf deinem Laptop. Des weiteren brauchst du im Studium Catia und/oder Creo bzw. Inventor.
Die Industrie stellt wohl so allmählich auf Inventor um. Für die 3 genannten Programme ist CPU-Leistung eher nebensächlich. Alle laufen auf meinem S205 (mit E-350 APU). Das ist quasi eine Gameboy APU und kann nicht wirklich viel. Catia läuft darauf einwandfrei. Sogar mit zusätzlicher Beleuchtung. Erst wenn ich ca. 500 Teile lade (Für Motorsport, für Studium hast du niemals so viele) fängt der Zoom an zu ruckeln.
Wie einer der Vorredner bereits sagte brauchst du meist einen zusätzlichen Display um angenehm arbeiten zu können. Ich persönlich habe da gerade einen Favoriten, der auch all deine Anforderungen erfüllen sollte. 
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E535, A8-4500M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (NZRELGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dieser Laptop ist weit mehr als ausreichend ausgestattet, hat einen matten Display, kostet wenig (Bei Notebooksbilliger.de nur 439€ für Studenten), eine schnell drehende Festplatte, ausreichend Speicherplatz, eine zusätzliche GraKa, eine annehmbare Akkulaufzeit, ist robust, die Tastatur top (Lenovo Qualli halt), Spritzwasser geschützt, verstärkte Scharniere und sollte auch sonst alle deine Ansprüche erfüllen. Zwischendurch ist sogar ein Spielchen möglich, bei Bedarf.
Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und hol dir eine brauchbare Maus dazu.


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Nachdem ich gestern mal Testweise ein HP ProBook mit einem Lenovo Thinkpad Edge verglichen habe (also 2 Testberichte von Notebookcheck), bin ich auch bei den Thinkpads gelandet 

Was ich gestern gefunden habe: Das Thinkpad Edge 330. Kleineres Display, dafür mehr Single-Thread-Leistung, aber fehlende GraKa im Vergleich zu deinem Vorschlag (dürfte sich ja auch in erster Linie mal positiv auf den Akku auswirken). Also quasi 13" + IGP vs 15" + GraKa. Da spielen Vernunft gegen Gefühl  Was würdest du denn sagen, sind 15" ganz gut fürs Studi-Leben oder schon zu groß/schwer/?.

Und das E335 habe ich auch noch gefunden. Quasi Leistungsmäßig noch mieser, aber noch 100€ günstiger. Reicht das noch für CAD? Soll ja in etwa die Leistung der E-350 bringen, also sollte es ja...

EDIT: Fleißig verglichen: Die 13"er schaffen im "Durchschnittsalltag" etwa 5:45h, der 15"er 4:45. Wieviel braucht man denn im Studium etwa? Gerade wenn man noch per Hand mitschreibt und das Notebook quasi die digitale Sammlung zum Lernen und für CAD ist, sollten knapp 5h doch gehen, oder?


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Sollte kein allzu großes Problem sein  nimm das Thinkpad. Wirst sicher gut damit fahren
Das hier wollte ich noch in den Raum werfen: Lenovo IdeaPad S405
Lenovo IdeaPad S405, A8-4555M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, silber (MAZ4EGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mehr Speicher, längere Garantie, Quadcore, Graka, 5,5 Stunden Laufzeit!
Test: Test Lenovo IdeaPad S405 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Mein Bruder studiert bereits, und er ist der Meinung, dass 4 Stunden locker ausreichen.
 Wenn du bei den Vorlesungen mit der Hand mitschreibst (oder auch mit dem Laptop) sollte das kein Problemdarstellen 
LG IJOJOI


----------



## Sativ (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Prinzipiell reichen die beiden schon für Catia aus. Allerdings wohl an der unteren Leistungsgrenze. Zum arbeiten ist ein großes Display natürlich hilfreich, andererseits wird es dadurch auch wieder weniger mobil. 
Wie es mit catia v6 aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Alles in allem würde ich aber sagen, dass das Thinkpad das ich dir geschickt habe p/l mäßig am besten aufgestellt ist. Wenn du mit einem E2-1800 leben kannst, ist das (Lenovo IdeaPad S206, E2-1800, 4GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS, grau (M895PGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) wohl der fairere p/l Kandidat. Allerdings kein Thinkpad und etwas kleiner.
Um dir meine Meinung zu sagen, im Nachhinein habe ich es etwas bereut, mit dem S205 einen Kandidat vom unteren Leistungsende gewählt zu haben. Er reicht aus um Catia und Teile darzustellen, allerdings sind dann die Reserven für parallele Anwendungen sehr gering.
Der i3 ist von der CPU Leistung bestimmt etwas stärker als der A8, die IGP würde ich aber nicht nutzen wollen. Zumal durch Kantenglättung, zusätzliche Beleuchtung und mehr als 20 Teile das system leiden könnte.
Im Endeffekt ist es eine Glaubensfrage. Für den Preis muss man immer irgendwo Abstriche machen, allerdings musst du bei dem E535 die wenigsten Kompromisse eingehen.

E535
Pro                                |                                         Contra
großer Display (zum arbeiten)                     |                 großer Display (Mobilität)
Graka                                |                                      CPU-Leistung (wenn auch mehr als ausreichend, schwächer als der i3)
Akkulaufzeit (knapp 5h sind echt in Ordnung)
Preis
akzeptable Festplatte
4 Threads (4 Kerne)
non-glare
Laufwerk (durch SSD ersetzbar, großes Plus!)
Thinkpad (Tastatur, Scharniere, .....)

E330
Pro                                  |                                        Contra
Display (Mobilität, 13,3 reichen auch zum arbeiten)     |      Graka
CPU-Leistung                              |                               Laufwerk (auch wenn heutzutage selten genutzt, kann man auch weg lassen)
Akkulaufzeit (hier das gleiche)                   |                   auch wenn es viele nicht gern hören, so unterstützt ein i3 doch wesentlich weniger als die AMDs (AES, FMA, SSE)
non-glare                                |                                  weniger Festplattenspeicher
4 Threads (Multithreading)                       |                    teuerste Wahl
akzeptable Festplatte
Thinkpad (Tastatur, Scharniere, .....)

E335
Pro                                  |                                        Contra
Display (Mobilität, 13,3 reichen auch zum arbeiten)     |      Grafikleistung (schwächste der 3 Konstellationen)
günstigster Preis                           |                             CPU-Leistung (ebenfalls die schwächste)
Festplattenspeicher                         |                           kein Laufwerk
non-glare                                |                                 auch hier fallen einige features weg
Akkulaufzeit                              |                                nur 2 Threads (schlechtes Multitasking)
Thinkpad (Tastatur, Scharniere, .....)


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Danke für die viele Arbeit euch zwei 

Ich versuch nochmal zusammenzufassen: 


Im Vordergrund steht erstmal die CPU-Leistung generell und besonders die Single-Thread-Leistung (Catia V6 unterstützt Multi-Threading wohl gut, Autocad weniger)
Grafikleistung ist nicht schlecht für OpenGL-Support-Software
Thinkpads sind eher mein Favourit (ich mag robuste Dinge  )
Da zuhause ein Home-PC mit einen 22"er und einem 32"er stehen, brauch ich erstmal kein großes Display für große Projekte, aber schlecht ist sowas ja nie...
Da man offenbar mit 4h gut auskommt (ich denke mal, man kann da laden?) und die eine Stunde es auch nicht machen würde, Akkulaufzeit eher im Hintergrund
Große HDD brauche ich dank Home-PC auch nicht, SSD hab ich und würde in den Laptop verpflanzt

Und daraus würde ich folgendes schließen:

A8-4500M + HD 7670M vs. Intel.

Bei letzterem wäre die CPU-Leistung deutlich höher, dafür die 3000er oder 4000er IGP als Grafiklösung und etwas weniger Akkulaufzeit. Dann bliebe noch die Frage zwischen denen 


i3-2348M ~ 400€
i5-2520M ~ 450€
i3-3110M ~ 470€
i5-3210M ~ 500€

Vom Bauchgefühl her würde die günstigste Lösung reichen. Dafür haben nur die Ivys die neue IGP mit OpenGL 4.1 statt 3.1/3.2 (?) und brauchen etwas weniger Strom. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Sativ (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

dann würde ich zu dem aktuellen i5 greifen also wenn es ein Intel werden soll. GraKa ist im Ranking zwar ca. 100 Plätze schlechter, dafür ist die cpu- Leistung über 100 Plätze besser.
Is immer noch ne Glaubensfrage. Nehmen sich beide nicht viel, wieder beide mit vor und nachteilen


----------



## Elkhife (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Also ich habe mich vor kurzen für das E535 mit HD7670 entschieden, Leistung ist für mich mehr als ausreichend. Ich nutze im Studium Viptool (AutoCAD mit einer Oberfläche für Heizung und Sanitär), Office und am und an ein bisschen Matlab. Gekauft habe ich das da ich auch viel unterwegs bin und damit dann auch mal ab und an ein Spielchen waagen kann. Wobei ich dir, wenn du dich für ein E535 entscheiden solltest, unbedingt noch eine gute Maus empfehlen kann, das Touchpad ist leider ein bisschen wackelig bei mir.

Wenn du dich für Intel entschieden hast würde ich dir einen i5 Empfehlen, die i3 haben leider keinen Turbo so wie ich das weiß.


----------



## huntertech (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Ich tendiere momentan eher zu Intel, einfach wegen der Mehrleistung der CPU. Der Turbo würde natürlich (gerade bei Single-Threaded-Anwendungen) auch gut seinen Dienst tun können. 
Ich kämpfe nur noch ein bisschen gegen mich selbst. 500€ für nen Ivy Bridge i5er (gerade OpenGL 4.1 seh ich da als großen Vorteil, zusammen mit dem Mehr an Grafikleistung) oder 400€ für nen "alten" i3er. Aber das wird dann wohl entschieden, wenn es letztendlich soweit ist.

Bis dahin: Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Sativ (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Also bei den E535 liegen die CPU und GPU Werte näher beieinander. Daraus folgt, dass sie sich gegenseitig nicht ausbremsen. Bei dem Intel könnte (bzw. wird) die Grafikeinheit zum Flaschenhals.

@Elkhife erzähle doch ein bisschen mehr über deine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät, bin nach wie vor am überlegen es zu kaufen.


----------



## Elkhife (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15"er fürs Maschinenbau-Studium (CAD)*

Also viele Erfahrungen kann ich noch nicht vorweisen. Habe das Notebook erst seit Donnerstag 
Kann aber gerne alles mögliche für dich Testen.
Habe bislang nur mal D3 angespielt um zu schauen wie es läuft und scheint echt gut zu klappen selbst mit hohen Details.
Die Tastatur finde ich klasse, Win8 theoretisch auch, aber die gesten werden für meinen Geschmack zu schnell ausgeführt. Habe da oft das Problem, dass ich nur scrollen will und sich eine der Seitenleiste zeigt oder ich sogar in das Kachelmenü komme.
Das eigenartige Verfahlten des CPU Turbo der bei notebookcheck beschrieben ist habe ich auch. Mit Netzkabel drann läuft die CPU dauerhaft mit 2,3GHz (Leistungsindex 6,5) und im Akkubetrieb war der Akku auch recht schnell leer was scheinbar daran lag, dass die CPU auch hier nicht wesentlich gedrosselt hat, hier habe ich im CCC unter Stromversorgung - CPU den maximalen Takt auf 1,4 GHz gesetzt, hat schon ein bisschen was gebracht aber optimal ist das auch noch nicht. Komme auf geschätzte 4,5 Stunden laufzeit, wobei knapp 2,5 ein Film geschaut wurde. Displayhelligkeit reicht mir, dank matten Display, meistens auf der niedrigsten Stufe.

Ich denke das recht erstmal, wenn ich wieder was neues hab schreib ich das oder du Fragst eben ob ich was testen kann 

P.S. Ich habe den Ram um 4GB auf 8GB erweitert und die HDD durch eine SSD (Samsung 840 Basic mit 120GB) gewechselt.


----------

